# riding a bike



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

has anyone experienced that using hypnosis is like learning to ride a bike?tom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Tom, its something of course you have to learn, even though its a natural ability. In a way is also like a bike in that once you learn you remember.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I guess I wasn't clear, eric. As a hypnotherapist I find this analogy helpful for some people in the sense that if you as an adult want to learn how to ride a bike you don't read a lot of books or go to doctors or scan the internet. The way to do it is to go back to your childhood and a natural state and 'let' yourself do it, somewhat the way Mike 'suggests' pushing a cart up the hill.If it's allowed I'd like to hear from others about their experiences with hypnosis for IBS.tom


----------



## SkinBagBecky (May 17, 2002)

Hi Tom ~~ this is my first post to these BB, so hope that I'm doing it right. I'm living proof that your analogy of hypnosis being like an adult learning to ride a bike is an accurate one and that your message here is what encouraged me to order the IBS tapes of which I am now on day 6. At 46 yrs old, I just learned how to ride a bike couple of months ago. It started as a fluke, getting on my daughter's small bike as a joke, but with a little coaching & support from husband & daughter, I was riding husband's bike in no time! Like you said, I was just kinda flowing with the exhileration of being in a care-free, child-like state.Then I received Mike's hypno CDs and they are working miraculous wonders already! Have suffered IBS-D for 18 years with the last 2 years being unbearable, a constant hour-to-hour challenge, like many here have experienced. Now I'm beginning to see a light at end of tunnel, so VERY BIG thank you to all here.Riding the bike and having a daily hypnosis session with the CDs are 2 of the most pleasurable activities in my life now. And again, I agree with you that they both originate from a similar mental outlook. Much thanks to you!


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Well that is interesting. I have never thought about it in reference to riding a bike. I guess riding the bike for me is/has been much easier.I think the gist is that it is an action not a thought for me anyway. Like certain things we do in life, i.e. if we ski for example we don't say we are going to move this pole and then that pole and then this foot or that foot....we just let our actions take over and not think about it.Or like putting on eye liner --- if you do that --- it is really an action not a thought --- you just do it and sometimes if you think about it or think about it too much then it can even mess you up!


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

right. i was talking about re-larning to ride a bike. somewat like it would be if youi forgot how to put on eyeliner and you tried to learn how again?tom


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Tom, I am a Holistic practitioner and I've had a small bit of hypnosis instruction. I was able to use hypnosis for a long time (from a professional practitioner who is a friend) to help with chronic pain and attending symptoms. However, the internal condition of my pelvic problems one day blossomed full bloom into a whole mess that sent me running to the surgeon because I knew I needed surgery.I had massive adhesions and other female conditions that made surgery necessary and the whole thing involved my colon and 3 weeks after the hysterectomy I had emergency colon surgery.Hence IBS-C in the present.In the now, as I am still struggling to recover my health, I do use imaging techniques but for me it's riding the horse and remembering how free I felt the first time my horse taught me how to canter.I was a late rider in life and I feared running because of previous neck and head injuries. However, I had this great horse and he took really good care of me and so I go back to that feeling of both safety and freedom when I am having a bad moment.Upon the back of a horse, so much of ones riding becomes second nature and the better one rides is the better that the rider and the horse are in "psychic" sycronicity.Would that be like what you are talking about?Unfortunately it does not always work and I still have to go to the ER when I go into tachycardia.At some point we have to know when to fold.However, I believe that my situation would be so much more difficult if I did not have a holistic focus and the many many things I have learned over the years.All things considered I'm probably doing really well in view of the problems.Some days it's overwhelming and I don't know what I know or don't know. You ever feel that way? But, I'm lucky to have a good support group in family and friends who have similar beliefs so, eventually someone comes along and makes me smile and then I remember that I do know what I know and that we go one step at a time.Kamie


----------

